# Odd pains after ovulation



## AnnieP (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok so I know that nobody is really going to be able to give me an answer to this and I am probably clutching at straws but what do you think ?

Last October I had a miscarriage from a frozen cycle, it was horrendous emotionally, but also physically this time (this is unfortunately my third) and the pain, dizziness and nausea was something else, much worse than the previous two.  Anyway my DH and I have decided to just try naturally for a while (I would love to start treatment again but my DH is not sure, so natural it is)  My DH has low sperm count and because of my miscarriages I have suspected immune issues, which I haven't been tested for yet because of the cost. Our fertility Doctor has said our chances of natural conception are low.  I have brought a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor and we are using that.  In Dec, Jan and Feb we BD on and around my peak days and I had odd pains and twinges from ovulation onwards, but no success.  I put these twinges down to the fact that maybe everything was still a little sore from my miscarriage.  However this month, it did not really work out with  BD on the right day so there is no chance I am pregnant and I have not had a single ache, pain or twinge all month.  It seems odd to me that suddenly this month I feel nothing at all and I am wondering if actually those twinges I had previously  where maybe actually implantation type pains. Any thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Annie
Those pains could be attributed to anything - sorry to ask, but in your last m/c did you receive medical intervention as this would cause a lot more internal discomfort - the emotional pain is enough to contend with - massive hugs xxxx

Even with hubbys low count, you're still managing to get pg, are there any tests your gp can do for you, you never know it my be most cost effective for you (for the practice / pct) to have tests done and medication prescription ...rather than the expense of icsi treatment. 

Sending you masses of hugs, and wishing you all the very best, I presume you and hubby are taking vitamins, getting regular exercise and eating a healthy diet etc xxx
Have a word with your gp - shy bairns get no sweets.... also as you've already suffered recurring miscarriage, it's worth trying that route - alternatively, you may be able to get some assistance from Tommy's - they provide research into recurrant miscarriage.... but in the meantime I'll have a root around and see if there is a dedicated thread who suffer this terrible loss time and again.

Sheila


----------



## AnnieP (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Sheila,
Thanks for your reply.  No I didn't have any intervention it was a natural miscarriage at 7 wks.  We have only previously got pregnant through icsi but are trying naturally for a while as my DH is not keen on further treatment. Your right of course the pains could be anything, it does still seem odd though.



Annie


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Annie

I don't know if this thread will be of any assistance to you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=254719.0
its for ladies who have undergone recurrant miscarriages.

Are there any tests or scans that your gp can refer you for to look into your losses.

Sending my best wishes and hope that you can get some answers, or at least make some headway xx
Sheila


----------

